# Is wood turning a full time or hobby?



## hanau (Jul 8, 2007)

Just wondering how many people does turning as a full time job or just do it for a hobby?



I just do turning as a hobby.

Other wise i am a full time wire and cable plant maintenance technician.


----------



## pentex (Jul 8, 2007)

just a hobby.


----------



## Dario (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby with a stir of 'passion'

-Peter-[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wood turnin/working is a hobby I am trying to turn into a part-time income.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby now. Maybe full time when I retire.


----------



## TBone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby for now, more full time after retirement.  It will never be a full time job, that would take the fun out of it for me.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 8, 2007)

Started as a hobby and is turning into a full time job, have shows lined up from Sept- end of Nov. and have booked some spring 08 shows.


----------



## cigarman (Jul 8, 2007)

Strickly a hobby, but also something to help me to learn something new each time I turn something.


----------



## drpelton (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby, bordering on a dangerous addiction.  I sell some pens just to keep up with my "habit" - which I don't!  I still dip into my budget monthly!  [:I]  Fortunately the LOML still lets me do that!!  []


----------



## LEAP (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby and stress reducer.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby, well it is really "therapy". Had to get into a hobby to keep my mind active following a serious accident at work.


----------



## arioux (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

A hobby for me, a full time hobby according to my wife.[]

Alfred


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby for me, and gonna to turn it into to at least a part time income.


----------



## exoticwo (Jul 8, 2007)

Part time now, want to get that Retirement check coming in first, Full time in 12 years. Sometimes feels like full time with Shows, club meetings, wood sales and some Architectural work, not to mention trying out new things to turn.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 8, 2007)

hobby/part time income


----------



## guts (Jul 8, 2007)

hobby for me,if someone comes along and wants to buy one then i'll sell it but most of mine are give aways.


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby and full time drain on my bank account.  I sell a few to friends but give more away than anything else.

John


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 8, 2007)

Hobby grown into a joyous passion -- not just turning but woodworking in general.
Pen-making has been taking the vast majority of my free time these days but I still
build other things for the house and shop.
I expect this will supplement my retirement income when that time comes.

Gary


----------



## btboone (Jul 8, 2007)

I turn full time, but relatively little of it is wood.


----------



## fiferb (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm retired and turn full time but only get a part time income from it.[]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 8, 2007)

hobby that pays for itself.  hopefully more of a part/full time income in the future.


----------



## mewell (Jul 8, 2007)

LOML and I are retired and turn for traveling $$. We'll do about 22 shows this year from 4/28 until 12/10.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 8, 2007)

Turning, pens specifically, is a bit more than a hobby, but far from being a full time business.  I'll do 4, maybe 5 shows this year, primarily because I only want to do juried shows and I also don't want to travel very far to do them.  I also have a couple of very good customers who can keep me fairly busy.  I'm old enough to start taking social security, but so far I still have a regular job.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 8, 2007)

Turning and wood working is hobby,therapy,and extra income which I mainly use to supply my work shop. It would be lovely to do it all full time............Perry


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 8, 2007)

hobby, but since retired, full time hobby.


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello,

I've been turning full time for twelve years. My studio, Eurowood Werks specializes in bowls, platters, hollow forms and a select group of small items. Take care and all the best to you and yours!


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a full time hobby.[]


----------



## Snazzypens (Jul 9, 2007)

Hobby but hoping to go more into more a full time position. Due to Australian laws now my baby is turning 6 I have to find work. I cannot stay a homemaker if I want to keep getting children subsidy that at the moment we need to survive for the next couple of months so I am hoping ot turn it into a viable business
bye Toni


----------



## Rochester (Jul 9, 2007)

Hobby/Part Time Income.  Like others, my wife and I use our woodworking hobby to fund our travel and pay for the shop.  She is not a turner, but is becoming a very good scrollsaw artist.


----------



## polarbear1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd say a hobby, if not an addiction, but its better than; hanging out in bars, watching TV, or playing poker. It does frequently dip into the house hold budget, even though the items I sell make a decent profit, and those I give away as gifts save having to purchase gifts, the money is reinvested in more tools and pen parts. but I'm starting to get months where the income exceeds expenses.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2007)

Full-time job #2.

Full-time job #1 pays all the bills and allows us to eat.

Penturning pays for itself - or shows signs that it WILL pay for itself.  Like many others, this and stained glass artistry are our anticipated "pocket money" in retirment, as well as making travel tax-deductible.

That's the plan, we will see about the execution in the next decade!!!


----------



## woodwish (Jul 9, 2007)

Part time hobby, therapy, addiction - not sure which describes it the most.  Have sold some stuff over the years but prefer to give away most stuff.  I do make a lot f kaliedoscopes for sale but really because they are more of a passion.  If I didn't enjoy making each one I wouldn't bother.  K'scope sales support most of the rest of my turning expenses but that's about it.

I teach high school for a living, but spend more and more time while in class thinking about what to turn when I get home.  Can you tell I am getting close to retirement?


----------



## ashaw (Jul 9, 2007)

This is now a full-time career.  Went from a hobby to addiction to an obsession now my job.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's a hobby. Sell a few. Give away a few. Keep a few. Picked up the hobby last year in preparation for something to keep me busy when I retire in 3-4 years.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 10, 2007)

Hobby (actually an addiction) for now, that just about pays for itself.  But in about 7-10 years (read retirement) it will become another source of income.


----------



## dillonproturner (Jul 10, 2007)

For me, since I am just 15, it is a part time job, and I don't even need any other job!
But it is also a hobby when I am not selling.
Dillon[8D]


----------



## Kalai (Jul 11, 2007)

It started as hobby and turned into a business but I still ack like it is a hobby that way I don't work to hard, I have fun in the shop every day.  And I am always on Hawaiian time, aloha.

Kalai[]


----------



## raltenhofen (Jul 12, 2007)

Part-time job now, will be full-time starting August.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 13, 2007)

Hobby, in the future I will include craft shows and the like but it will always be a hobby.  I won't depend on this for income, it's a passion[]


----------



## Alexander (Jul 13, 2007)

Always a Hobby, maybe someday a full time income earner. Retirement supplement?


----------

